# Trouble with floetrol



## DannyT

ive used it before and it worked great. i added 8oz per gallon. I was using it on trim paint so i could get a better finish. I've never needed it with flat paint only the satin finish trim paint and it was BM Impervo latex.


----------



## oh'mike

Something went wrong---I use it to thin paint for trim---never a problem---

---BM paints a easy to use out of the can----never needed Flotrol for wall paint.


----------



## skibler

Thank you for the replies.

What could have gone wrong? I really did just add a tablespoon full, and not a drop more. Do I need to stir it for a very long time? I just stirred until completely mixed by sight, maybe 1-2 minutes.

I checked for an expiration date on the floetrol, and see none.

Is it possible that there was/is something wrong with the paint, ignoring the floetrol?

I guess I will just buy another can, and avoid the floetrol this time. :/


----------



## Brushjockey

A TBS should have made close to no diff in a gallon. And in flat. Something else- not the flotrol.
BTW- if you can get XIM latex extender- much better than flosludge.


----------



## skibler

Brushjockey said:


> A TBS should have made close to no diff in a gallon. And in flat. Something else- not the flotrol.
> BTW- if you can get XIM latex extender- much better than flosludge.


Yeah, I looked for XIM, but floetrol was all they had.

Now that I have calmed down a bit, I was thinking that maybe it has something to do with my surface preparation?

I have been painting our ceilings up until this point. Popcorn was removed, and the ceiling drywall was professionally resurfaced. I put on a coat of primer and then painted with Benjamin Moore contractors paint. No floetrol. It went fine.

Now I am doing the walls. The paint in this house is terrible. Big, visible drips everywhere, specks and chunks of who knows what under the paint. It's all a very pale yellow, maybe semi-gloss (certainly not flat).

I had to take a putty knife to many spots to scrape out the chunks and drips. I have sanded all the walls with 100 grit, then 150. Then I wiped with a damp sponge.

Sanding took off a good bit of the sheen, but I didn't attempt to take off all of it, as I am under the impression that isn't required. I also didn't use a primer, as I am painting latex over latex, and the colours we are using are dark compared to the pale yellow.

Is my problem a lack of primer? Do I need to do more sanding (ugh)?

Thank you again for any help!


----------



## user1007

My guess is maybe the paint was stored improperly on its journey or something. Is the paint within its expiration date? Sounds like you are also using a fairly deep color. Believe it or not, darker colors can be more transparent. In any event, I would take it back. I suspect the store will suggest a fix for you.


----------



## oh'mike

What did you use for a brush?


----------



## skibler

I bought the paint at the store today! If there is an expiration date on the can, I cannot find it.

I was using a 3" MASTER PAINTER SELECT paint brush for acrylic paints, same one I used on the ceilings. I only got to cover a small corner, as I panicked and stopped when it started smearing. Never touched a roller with it.


----------



## jsheridan

skibler said:


> I added 1 tbsp (0.5 fl oz) to a full gallon of BM Flat (their standard contractors stuff, not Aura or anything fancy), and stirred for quite some time to get it to blend in (the paint colour is a rich brown).
> 
> I go to cut in, and it is like smearing a watery mud puddle over the wall! It is ridiculously thin. I don't know how else to describe it. It isn't covering anything.





skibler said:


> Now that I have calmed down a bit, I was thinking that maybe it has something to do with my surface preparation?
> 
> 
> Now I am doing the walls. The paint in this house is terrible. Big, visible drips everywhere, specks and chunks of who knows what under the paint. It's all a very pale yellow, maybe semi-gloss (certainly not flat).
> 
> 
> Sanding took off a good bit of the sheen, but I didn't attempt to take off all of it, as I am under the impression that isn't required. I also didn't use a primer, as I am painting latex over latex, and the colours we are using are dark compared to the pale yellow.


You partially answered your own question. Firstly, the amount you added would have hardly any effect, probably even if it was bad. As soon as I read "rich brown" I started to think, then when you said you're painting over semi-gloss I knew. Dark colors don't cover so well sometimes. When you paint over semi, the paint "slides" around, not grabbing, not absorbing. Do a sample area, brush some flat primer on and try to cover that to see how the situation improves. The brown will eventually cover, but it may take multiple coats, more than two. You may want to consider priming to improve the brown outcome. It may be that the rolled areas will cover and you only need to prime the brushed areas. You may have to full prime. Do some experimenting, you'll get it. Good luck.


----------



## Gymschu

^^^^^Joe, your nickname should be "Dead On." Right as usual.


----------



## Brushjockey

If you do go the primer route- use one that can be tinted dark so you aren't fighting trying to cover white. If you are going to flat, Bulls eye is good- it dries flat. Some dry with a sheen , but you need something kind of flat to grab your paint.


----------



## ltd

first off forget about the floetrol,one shot of that in a gallon would do nothing ,kind of like peeing in the ocean:huh: they may have mixed it in a wrong base .assuming what you said is true about it beginning like water mud ,i would take it back and see what they say. i would not cloud the issue and mention about the flotrol :no:. p/s the best conditioner imho comes from the spicket:wink: oh yea all the info the other guys said is right on also


----------



## STL B.

The flo-trol should'nt thin the paint, it should still cover the same. Maybe your paint is more "fluid" but it should still be the same paint, You may be over reading the results of adding a plasticizer to your paint......You only added a half ounce. It may seem thin but it is just "better". i/e easier to brush.


----------



## chrisn

Gymschu said:


> ^^^^^Joe, your nickname should be "Dead On." Right as usual.


 
Yea, he has got it.:thumbsup:


----------



## jsheridan

Thanks guys for the complimentary words. I know it's hard to believe but, some have less than complimentary things to say about me. I think some people believe me to be Christ, because as I approach I hear them say to the other, "Christ, here he comes". :laughing:
Anyway, it's nice to be acknowledged for years of hard work, applying myself to what I do, and trying hard to learn from my mistakes, as well as those of others. I'm happy to be part of the forum team, where I learn as well as contribute. I'll never say wallpaper glue again.:laughing:

Happy Birthday America!


----------



## chrisn

jsheridan said:


> Thanks guys for the complimentary words. I know it's hard to believe but, some have less than complimentary things to say about me. I think some people believe me to be Christ, because as I approach I hear them say to the other, "Christ, here he comes". :laughing:
> Anyway, it's nice to be acknowledged for years of hard work, applying myself to what I do, and trying hard to learn from my mistakes, as well as those of others. I'm happy to be part of the forum team, where I learn as well as contribute. I'll never say wallpaper glue again.:laughing:
> 
> Happy Birthday America!


I have served my purpose in this life, I can now move on to less important things, thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## m1951mm

Hey Joe, (I am assuming that jsheridan is Joe),

Question for you, is it paste rather than glue????? I have been racking my brain while painting this morning and it finally hit me. If that is not the right answer, please explain why you will never call it wallpaper glue.

Many Thanks


----------



## Brushjockey

It's a small technical thing that some ( read Chrisn ) are really set on. 
I'm sure he'll be along to explain... 
lol

It is paste, but don't worry about it. I had it wrong for 30 years and have hung hundreds of rolls with this incorrect knowledge!


----------



## jsheridan

I'm with brush. Been calling it glue for so long myself. I'm trying to retrain my brain to say paste, so I can stop driving my good friend Chrisn off a cliff. lol. I can be slightly forgiven, since all I do with paper is remove it.
And yes, it's Joe. I had to remove Joe from my signature to shamelessly promote some articles, only four lines allowed, so I gave up my identity.


----------



## chrisn

To put it simply

paste (an adhesive made from water and flour or starch (corn))

glue any of various strong adhesive substances; especially : a hard protein chiefly gelatinous substance that absorbs water to form a viscous solution with strong adhesive properties and that is obtained by cooking down collagenous materials (as hides or bones) ie, horse rabbit,cow etc.

Now this solves that mystery, lets move on to the oil,alkyd one:whistling2:


----------



## Brushjockey

Hey mr science- explain how clay based paste fits that.


----------



## Kelloyd1964

*Watered down white base paint.*

Just read your posts about your wows. I think it is your paint. Some people will return gallons of white paint (which is also used as a base for certain colors) and say they never used it. And believe me the can looks unused. But what they actually did was use what paint they needed and then added water to the can afterwards and returned the product to the store to get a refund. Those cans are then returned back to the shelves to be sold again as is or to make custom colors (just like you). My guess with how you said your paint was going on the wall.... You got one of those hampered cans of returned paint. That sucks.


----------



## chrisn

Brushjockey said:


> Hey mr science- explain how clay based paste fits that.


http://www.wallpaperinstaller.com/adhesives.html


----------



## Brushjockey

chrisn said:


> http://www.wallpaperinstaller.com/adhesives.html


I noticed they only used the word paste with wheat paste- all others it was "adhesive". better get with the program! :laughing:


----------



## chrisn

Brushjockey said:


> I noticed they only used the word paste with wheat paste- all others it was "adhesive". better get with the program! :laughing:


yea, the auther is a little outdated:whistling2:

actually adhesive could ( and probably should) be used all around( as you know) but glue and paste is just easier to type:yes:


----------



## jsheridan

chrisn said:


> yea, the auther is a little outdated:whistling2:
> 
> actually adhesive could ( and probably should) be used all around( as you know) but glue and paste is just easier to type:yes:


Is that it, are we settled now? Adhesive will be my new generic term now for anything that is used to adhere paper to a wall. :laughing: Thanks for the heads up. :thumbsup: It's always best to use proper terminology.


----------



## chrisn

jsheridan said:


> Is that it, are we settled now? Adhesive will be my new generic term now for anything that is used to adhere paper to a wall. :laughing: Thanks for the heads up. :thumbsup: It's always best to use proper terminology.


Works for me:thumbup:


----------

